# Stairs



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It didn't take him long.
I got back from hospital as usual had to run up stairs to toilet.
Who came running up after me Boycie came running into toilet as pleased as punch.
I think I am going to have my work cut out with this little pooch.
Poppy didn't do that until she was 12 weeks and she had long legs.
Little :devil:


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! That seems so fast to master stairs! You're in for lots of fun with smart little Boycie.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Wow! That seems so fast to master stairs! You're in for lots of fun with smart little Boycie.


I agree it took Molly a while before she mastered that. She was scared of them at first and the vet said to be careful when they are so young as their little joints aren't developed so it's better to carry them up and down big stairs. He sounds like he is going to be a feisty one


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I agree it took Molly a while before she mastered that. She was scared of them at first and the vet said to be careful when they are so young as their little joints aren't developed so it's better to carry them up and down big stairs. He sounds like he is going to be a feisty one


He has not shown any inclination to go up before. I carry him up and down. I even carry him up the two steps on to the grass.
Stair gate now on. For a little one he can run very fast as well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cheeky Boycie 
The dogs do not come upstairs and I was hoping that Dot would learn from the other two - sort of working, she hasn't come all the way up, but she hops over Inzi who lies on the floor by the bottom step, and then Dot climbs up two more and then sits and waits for me... Sort of hoping she won't do a Willow


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle wouldn't do the stairs for months, we used to try and entice her up with treats, when she could finally get up the stairs she couldn't get down! So every time she followed me up I had to carry her back down. Now she's like a bullet up and down the stairs, so fast going down that watching her from behind looks like she is going to trip over her own feet and fall down but she never does.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy could only go up took her a while to pluck up courage to come down x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love a cheeky poo!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol Delta was the only one the manège the satires herself on day one, they other all had to be shown how to get up and down, wee Dell is too smart for her own good sometimes .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina could go up but not down. We tried to show her and failed. Lola watched on at our failed attempts at showing Nina how to come down, then simply went to Nina and showed her how and encouraged her gently and tenderly. No probs at all!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I love a cheeky poo!


I worry about him he has no fear. He sits and sleeps on the sofa with us in the evening and managed to jump off a couple of times before I could stop him. He was even eying up the coffee table that is in front of the sofa as if he was going to attempt to jump across the gap.
Needless to say he is confined now when he sits with me.
I think he just thinks he can do what Poppy does.
Think I am in for a rough ride.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's going to bring lots of fun and entertainment!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> I worry about him he has no fear. He sits and sleeps on the sofa with us in the evening and managed to jump off a couple of times before I could stop him. He was even eying up the coffee table that is in front of the sofa as if he was going to attempt to jump across the gap.
> Needless to say he is confined now when he sits with me.
> I think he just thinks he can do what Poppy does.
> Think I am in for a rough ride.


Sounds like you've got yourself a Willow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Christine, my Poppy's been jumping off the sofa since very early on - in fact in the first few doodle dashes she was really leaping, then we realised to confine her to the garden for those! It's difficult to control some things when you have a live wire poo, so we put cushions or vetbed for her to land on  hopefully she won't have done any damage. Boycie sounds like a cheeky one


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself a Willow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Heaven forbid (only joking).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you think that second 'poos are naturally cheekier and more independent - like second children?!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Definitely


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> I worry about him he has no fear. He sits and sleeps on the sofa with us in the evening and managed to jump off a couple of times before I could stop him. He was even eying up the coffee table that is in front of the sofa as if he was going to attempt to jump across the gap.
> Needless to say he is confined now when he sits with me.
> I think he just thinks he can do what Poppy does.
> Think I am in for a rough ride.


Hahahaha .......
I have that song in my head " there may be trouble ahead!!" 
He is full of mischievousness!!! 
Bubbling with personality!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL - I must have an invisible 'first dog' around here somewhere then!! A lot of your 2nd Poo's sound so like Dudley. The day I went to pick him up at 8 weeks 4 days he ran up Anthony's stairs for the first time!! (No he couldn't get down though).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We still have a left over stair gate at the top of the stairs, which has been a godsend for preventing R&R from going upstairs, but when ruby was small, she would get to the stop of the stairs and squeeze through the landing railings!! 
I had visions of her one day attempting to squeeze through and getting stuck! 
Thankfully this never happened, and she is now too chubby to even attempt it


----------

